# Modern Arnis and Tinikling Seminar



## Rich Parsons (Jan 5, 2004)

I have just received a Flyer for a Seminar with Janet Aalfs & Janice Totty for Saturday 17th of January from 1:00 PM to 3:30 PM at:
Mejishi Martial Arts School 
247 Nine Mile Road 
Ferndale Mi 48220 (* Parking in the back *)

Contact Jaye Spiro at senseij@core.com

Ms. Aalfs is a 4th Degree in Modern Arnis under the Late GM Remy Presas, and Janice Totty is a student of the Tinikling Dance. 

I am not sure how much time will be dedicated to which, or if it is just a demonstration of the Dance?


----------



## modarnis (Jan 6, 2004)

I have trained on numerous occasions with Janet Aalfs.  She is a knowledgeable instructor, excellent practitioner, and all around wonderful person.  If you have the chance to train with her, it will be worth your while

Brett


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 17, 2004)

I gave a quick write up Here


----------

